# Happy Birthday NickyB !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nix , waited up till after 12 to say happy birthday to the lovliest Moro owner in Rayleigh ! Never in the world of TT 's has there been ayone with so much love for their car ! TTotal / John 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Happy Birthday Nicky !


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Nicky - hope you have a great day.

phoTToniq


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Happy birfday Nicky :-*


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

Have a great day Nicky B!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What ya get?? ;D
HB Nicky


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Nicky - Have a great day! ;D ;D ;D

Never have I met someone SO happy to be alive, so can't imagine what it's like when it's your birthday as well!!

We'll miss you Sat though :-* :-* :-*

Louise x


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

There was a young lady called Nicky
who went out on her birthday and got squiffy
Her husband did too!
but couldn't find the loo
And was sick all over her TT ;D ;D ;D

Don't worry everyone, I've already got my coat on 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICKY!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TiTTy rhymes better but thats disgusting !


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> TiTTy rhymes better but thats disgusting !


Yes thankyou for stating the obvious for the blonde ones amongst us!

 Oops sorry Nicky! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There was a girl in the office who used to call me Nicky Wicky!!! ;D

HB...Nicky Wicky!! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nicky...are you actually sure that your birthday is today??

Normally in the profile there is a birthday cake next to your age...but you don't have one!! Unless of course you didn't set the right date in your profile field.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ;D NickyB all the way from Avranches :-*

p.s.......Nick where has that red leather gone ??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> p.s.......Nick where has that red leather gone ??


Still there...just hiding for a change!!

Nice to see you can still post!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

..........yep TT doing well, French drivers are crazy :-/ no one told me overtaking was a national sport!

Happy B'day again NickyB ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Happy Birthday Nicky!  8)

Have a wicked time 

Paul


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Â H A P P Y Â B I R T H D A Y Â N I C K Y !









Â Â Â Â Â Â Â All good things for the year ahead!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Yes thankyou for stating the obvious for the blonde ones amongst us!
> 
> Oops sorry Nicky! Â ;D


Exactly Babbers ! :


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Wot no Nicky?

Nicky must either be:

Hungover from last night

or preparing to be hungover tomorrow!!

Where are u Nicky ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Happy Birthday Nicky chick! Hope you had a lovely day and got to the zoo lovely [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh my god oh my god oh my GOddddddddddddddd (biiiiiiiig opera voice!)
hee hee heeeeeeeeeeeee.
thank you guys n gals....wot great buddies you are!

Cor wot a lovely day!

The sun is shining,
i have had a half day from work (well, almost a half day, i left at 3pm)
I have had a Galaxy Ripple chocolate 
and just got my birthday surprise from my hubby ;D ;D....he has got me 3 hours with another man  ....*and*....he drives a silver TTC as well ....phoar i can't wait!

i am _such_ a lucky girl!

i came out of work today...plodded up to the car with my arms full of work...only to see my ikkle girly smiling at me in the car park  and i thought.....are'nt i lucky! not only is it my birthday and the weather is beautiful......but i drive the most horniest car that was ever created......and she's alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll mine...not bad for a girl eh :...plus i am blonde! wot more can i ask for.......Mmmmm got those as well! 

well, here so far are my birthday pressy's.
from my hubby....
The 3hrs with another TT driving man.......was Hugh Grant (GRrrrrrrrrrowl  ) in "About a boy" cor can't wait to watch that!....my john is such a clever boy ya know! he knows how to hit the spot!

He also got me my armrest, a Disklok, and my number plate surround!

Then i got double cup holders from a group of very special friends who understand just how MAD i am about my jillopy ;D ;D

Ooooops sorry....just eating a large Magnum ice cream......johns had to leave the room ;D..it's a bit runny 

and i still have a pile to open from my friends :....cor....life eh!

so almost thru my "7 wonders of the world" birthday.....just the vino and a curry to slip in..........and....well..what the heck.....it looks like i have got time to manage number 8 as well 

i am off to Manchester tomorrow....lets see who can spot me this time 

loads a love a laughs 
from
The birthday bunny girl
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

HAVE YOU BEEN DRINKING? !! ?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

No.....not a drop has past my lips! : ;D

Just full of the joys of Spring........what a little easter chick i am!

i've been thinking............hows about this then...

Todays the day i'm 33,
now who would think i'd own a TT.
A brand new ring of fun loving mates,
wiv new adventures...ain't that great!
Fun and laughter week in week out,
whenever i take my TT's out! 

The people of the UK smile,
when the TT's turn up....single file!
Hubby wants one now...its true
a TTR i think...maybe soon.
So he can strive to relive his youth
in leather jacket, drain pipes and boots!
As for me, i'm just a bird,
who drives a sports car....how absurd!

hee hee heeeeee, i won't give up my day job! (it pays toooo much!)

xx


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

What can I say HAPPY BIRTHDAY your mad essex chick


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Om my Gawd....two Johns in TTR's, maybe this will spread across the form, soon every John will be in a TTR with his DP's and leather jacket.(Naturally every Paul equally will be in his TTC with flares and an anorak ! : )

Have a Super evening darling ! John xxx


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm a bit late to the party but the very best Birthday wishes to you. You are craziest Essex burd in a TT I've ever met.

More power to your elbow. Have a really good day/evening.



P & K


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Knickers!

my m8 has brought me....some knickers! great! they are rather sensible for an essex girly...but hey...i'll keep em for when it gets cold :

also got some smellies,
some lovely books with happy words in
a CD radio cassette which i am going to take into my consulting room to help out all the ladies i look after.
nice bubble bath n salts
earings for work (very good gift for nurseys i think) one pair look like Chanel ones  ;D
chocolates from Thorntons 
a photo frame (for yet ANOTHER picture of my car  )
a pearl on a necklace with matcing earrings...careful ;D
a cuddly toy ....cuddly toy (yes really from my MIL)
and AND *AND* a Chanel lippy from Tracey my essex bird m8   oh that IS a mega pressy eh!

oh i am so full of ....of.......curry ;D
oh yes...that reminds me i also got a wind chime :

well, another year older......another year happier   have to wait a full 364 days till i can do this again.

Thank you for your good wishes everyone, hope you have all had a happy Tuesday.

:-*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nicky,

Just squeezed this in time ...

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Moley & Bunny
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Oh, you must feel like doing this ...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/sheep_chorus.gif

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Moley & Bunny


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hee heeee heee Moley!

Lurve the sheep ;D ;D


----------

